# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  این یعنی چی؟ توروخدا جواب بدین

## Paridokhtam

بچه ها یه اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش زده و دقیقا این جمله رو گفته 
داوطلبان با توجه به اینکه فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم یا جدید آموزشی هستند لزوما باید در آزمون مربوط به نظام آموزشی که در آن فارغ التحصیل شده اند شرکت نمایند . زده مصوبه به تاریخ  ۲۶/۱۲/۹۷

----------


## Paridokhtam



----------


## reza333

> 


این اطلاعیه باطل  شده ولی سنجش از روی سایتش برنداشته.
شما تو هر نظامی که بخوای میتونی کنکور بدی ، چه نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید، انتخاب با خودته.

----------


## Paridokhtam

> این اطلاعیه باطل  شده ولی سنجش از روی سایتش برنداشته.
> شما تو هر نظامی که بخوای میتونی کنکور بدی ، چه نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید، انتخاب با خودته.


مطمعن ؟ خیلی ترسیدم ‌‌‌‌‌‌ممنون

----------


## Paridokhtam

خدا شفاشون بده . قلبم اومد تو دهنم . دنبال اطلاعیه منابع می‌گشتم سال چاپ رو ببینم به این برخوردم .

----------


## reza333

> مطمعن ؟ خیلی ترسیدم ‌‌‌‌‌‌ممنون


اره مطمئن. میتونید تو گوگل سرچ کنی حق انتخاب کنکور. 
منم خودم نظام قدیم بودم ولی امسال میخام نظام جدید شرکت کنم.

----------


## Paridokhtam

> اره مطمئن. میتونید تو گوگل سرچ کنی حق انتخاب کنکور. 
> منم خودم نظام قدیم بودم ولی امسال میخام نظام جدید شرکت کنم.


ممنون . بله در جریان بودم . منم مثل شما جدید امتحان میدم .‌ یه لحظه اینو دیدم قلبم اومد تو دهنم.بهر حال ممنون .

----------


## Churchill

شماره 1135 پیک سنجش به وضوح انتخاب رو به داوطلبان داده 
http://peyk.sanjesh.org/dnfile.ashx?...8FC+INcIH3hg==

----------

